# best butter for cannabutter?



## amsterdayum (Oct 16, 2009)

any1 know what brand of butter has the highest fat content? i normally use land o lakes unsalted just curious if theres something better out there any help +rep...


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 16, 2009)

as long as it's REAL butter your fine.


----------



## p0th34d (Oct 18, 2009)

I've used Shedd Spread's Country Crock butter spread with canola oil. THC is very soluble in canola oil, so it takes less time


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 18, 2009)

p0th34d said:


> I've used Shedd Spread's Country Crock butter spread with canola oil. THC is very soluble in canola oil, so it takes less time


Ill keep that in mind...


----------



## sqhschief (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn I want to make some butter so bad from my WW.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

The most expensive one? Just compare the boxes of butter at the store for fat content. Most are around 80% but I'm sure there's something extremely high fat content online for sell.
lol Shedd Spread works for ya? My question was if you have to use real butter or not. Is there something you can add to butter or margarine that would make the butter firmer. I have bad luck lifting my butter out of my water. It breaks up and I can't get it all.  Wandered if a tablespoon of Pectin? Certo? would firm it up some. any ideas? I have a batch simmering now in a crockpot now. Going for 20 hours. I used stick margarine but I'm po white trash but it's always worked for me. It's only 60% fat but it seem to get more solid and I'm only using homegrown that got seeded.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 18, 2009)

coconut oil has the highest saturated fat content of anything i am aware of. 
my recipe is to melt down a 32oz jar of virgin coconut oil in a crock pot. ad as much plant materials/buds as you can until it is almost not soupy anymore. cover and stir every 15min for six hours. let cool enough to not burn your hands. strain through cheese cloth and ring it out best you can. repeat 2 more times for some extreme concentration. I love cooking with coconut oil it makes things taste so good (not as coconutty as youd think) and it is good for you. I can go way deeper into why its healthier and how i cook with it to retain maximum potency but feel that it would be out of the scope for the question asked.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

"melt" down coconut oil? It's like lard?  You wouldn't have to let butter/water cool and lift butter off this way. I just wonder if there's a point where the butter fat can no longer hold thc. Like if you can add to much weed to sticks of butter or not. I've used homegrown not worth smoking and added a pound or so instead of 1/2 ounce and made brownies that tripped ya so I suppose I'm asking a mute question.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 18, 2009)

the higher in saturated fat the more thc it can hold. yes it has a limit. im not quit sure how to measure all that out as you have to first measure how much actual thc is in your material. coconut oil is kind of like lard at room temp and below. it liquefies really nice at above 80f. the oil is kind of hard to burn so there is no need for water and then separation... and actually if your useing a crock pot you dont really need water with butter either. water helps your butter not burn and destroy your potency (a must if your using a pot on the stove)


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

You're selling me on the coconut oil. Not sure how to make my Oatmeal chocolate chip raisen cookies with it but still real into it. Ruin it for me. How much does it cost?


----------



## 420passion (Oct 19, 2009)

a 32oz jar is like 15 bucks i think...maybe as high as 18 i cant remember. 32oz is equal to 4 cups of butter. to make cookies i just sit my jar in the crock pot to melt it down a bit lol. then i pour my liquid oil into a measuring cup. i use 1 cup for a batch of choco chip cookies.


----------



## amsterdayum (Oct 19, 2009)

well i ended up usin the land o lakes but next time i will def try the coconut oil thx...


----------



## 420passion (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for the rep. let us know how it goes.


----------



## thecuriousone (Oct 20, 2009)

Did you have any great recipes to use with this? Also great find, I'm not too keen on butter.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 20, 2009)

pour some oil over a good granola mix and let it harden. i usually just make choco chip or peanut butter cookies from the store and just ad 1/2 to 1 cup oil. i try not to bake over 300f if you bake cookies on a low temp like that its takes a little longer but they come out nice and chewy...i dont really like crispy cookies but some people do. I just made some cookies and had some left over oil so i poured the rest in a pan and fried some tortillas for tacos(not enhanced) damn they where so good! light and crisp.


----------



## 420passion (Oct 20, 2009)

I am all out of recipes. one thing i want to try but havent yet is making some good green dragon/tincture. then after i have a mass amount of thc dissolved in the alcohol then i will pour that into my oil as usual. im hoping the alcohol will evaporate off and my oil will be f**in stacked lol. i will then let the oil hared and stuff into gel caps and hopefully 2 or so will give off a nice buzz. mmm...would so love a jar of thc pills in the freezer that i can just go pop when i feel like it.


----------



## thecuriousone (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes can't wait to try it out. Also gotta admit those thc pills does sound nice.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 22, 2009)

Cannabis pills? Hurry and get the patent on that one!


----------



## sladeg (Nov 19, 2012)

Because fat and weed makes food taste better.


----------

